# Compaq Evo D510 usdt "NO VIDEO"[moved from xp]



## DKMORGEN (Nov 4, 2005)

I have 5 Compaq Evo D510 Ultra-slim Desktops I recently purchased from a out of business sale with hdds removed, ram removed also cmos batteries removed I placed new batteries an new pc2100 ram 512meg in each pc all I get when I power on is 1 short beep 2 longer beeps and NO VIDEO on monitor no lights blink power supply is on cooling fan is on an working this happens on all 5 pc’s there is no video cards “video is onboard with no expansion slots” I have searched this site an others an cant find any answer as to why I cant get any video“I cant even get into the bios” 
I have tried plugging each in 1 @ a time I have tried different sticks of ram but they are all new
An all 5 pc’s still do the same thing 1 short beep 2 longer beeps any ideas?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Compaq Evo D510 usdt "NO VIDEO"*

http://bizsupport.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00704816/c00704816.pdf
hp says the beeps are memory
http://www.edgetechcorp.com/memory/compaq-evo-memory.asp
check this site to see if you got the correct memory


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Compaq Evo D510 usdt "NO VIDEO"*

Hi DKMORGEN,

According to Crucial.com your memory should be DDR PC2700. 

What RAM sticks you require depends on your Motherboard.


----------



## DKMORGEN (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Compaq Evo D510 usdt "NO VIDEO"*

i know crucial says pc 2700 i checked ther b4 i bought but compaqs web site which is hp now says this pc came with pc2100 in it

http://h20141.www2.hp.com/hpparts/Search_Results.asp?mscssid=VD5SB7PQBU8Q8HCS9JP8JVD6HL0V9NF9

i know 2700 would fit in it but i got a great deal on enough 2100 for all 5 pc at one time


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the size of the memory modules= 256 meg sticks or 512's ?????

they may not take 512's ?

this is what was original = {being as they used 128's ....... I doubt 512's would work}

One of the following
128-MB DDR Synch Dram PC2100 (266-MHz) Non ECC (1 x 128)
256-MB DDR Synch Dram PC2100 (266-MHz) Non ECC (1 x 256)


----------



## DKMORGEN (Nov 4, 2005)

they are 2 sticks of 256 each


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are they single sided or dual sided chips on the memory sticks


----------



## DKMORGEN (Nov 4, 2005)

thanx linderman
they are dual sided sticks, would that make the difference? if so what is the difference
they are ecc i know ecc is mainly for servers but will work in pcs with out the the error checking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

many boards only work with non-ecc sticks ......... I hate to say it , but I think you have a handful of sticks that wont be doing you any justice ....... I would try some other sticks 


keep us posted ........ you can even try some DDR-400 / PC3200 ram ........ it will slow down to the PC-2100 spec if needed


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

linderman said:


> what is the size of the memory modules= 256 meg sticks or 512's ?????
> 
> they may not take 512's ?
> 
> ...


----------

